# Flats or Tubes?



## Porkneck (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello,

Saw this at Ikea's website and purchased one today. It's made of zinc, has a mould or swell on one side of the grip which by the way is rubber. Seems to be full tang. It measures 7" in length and is about 2" between the forks.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00152159/

Seems like tubes would be the candidate for this. I'm just not sure on the proper way of attaching them. How would you guys/gals do it? Opinions needed. Thanks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Porkneck. Introduce yourself in the introduction section so you receive a welcome.


----------



## Porkneck (Jun 8, 2013)

Just did it. Sorry about that.


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

I would turn it upside down attach a flat band and make a stickshooter out of it.

I'd use the other end for peeling potatoes


----------



## Porkneck (Jun 8, 2013)

I should have mentioned that I would like to make this a bb shooter.


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

Maybe a couple of looped strips of leather tied to the outside of the forks (gypsy tabs).

I'm assuming you're going to remove the blade and shoot between the forks.

Probably just as easy to shoot over the top.


----------



## Jako (Mar 12, 2013)

I would drill a hole through the side of each fork and loop some tubes through the hole. That's just my thinking on this.


----------



## Porkneck (Jun 8, 2013)

Jako- Last night I was examining the forks and did think the same thing too. But instead of just the bands going thrugh the hole, somewhere I saw a post where paracord was used to attach tubes. Paracord through the hole, looped and melted at the ends then inserted into the latex tubes. Oh and might have to trim the forks a bit.

But I'm still waitng or thinking of other options.

By the way, thanks for the welcome.

Malleus- Your assumption is right. I will remove the blade. Have not tried shooting between the forks. Over the top is more of my kind of thing. Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Interesting fork for some BB shooting! You could got TTF tied or dremel off the tips and round them off for OTT I would guess.

I like my BB shooter banded with TBG (theraband gold) 15mm to 10mm tapered from 7" to 8" long for a 32" draw. This will put a BB through soda cans at 10m most shots! Good luck.


----------



## Porkneck (Jun 8, 2013)

Figured I could use a bb shooter. I have a lot off bbs which I don't use. May as well put them to good use.


----------

